# could DOPAMINE DEFIECENY be our problem ?



## Palestiniiian (Jun 5, 2012)

i checked dopamine defieceny symptoms .. plus the user " wizard " had been on wallbutrin for only days ( 6 days i think ) .. and wallbutrin is an antidepressant that work on dopamine !!!! ... she got better in a day !! 
and when i checked the symptoms of dopamine def ... they were like ( less sexual function, depression, anxiety .. etc ) same as i have
I ALSO READ THE ILLEGAL DRUGS CAUSE UPNORMAL DOPAMINE BALANCE!!

i started taking levadopa(sinemet) << which is a precursor of dopamine because taking dopamine it self will not beeffectivve because it does not cross the brain cell 
.. and i hope to see a result soon


----------



## Tyley (Aug 5, 2012)

Depersonalization is a defense mechanism. Stop looking for miracle cures and just wait it out..


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Tyley said:


> Depersonalization is a defense mechanism. Stop looking for miracle cures and just wait it out..


Wow kinda harsh, who's to say that its not what caused some of our brains to go into defense mode? If wellbutrine worked for someone else might work for you its worth a try


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Medication is a short term sollution however it can help in acute situations but should be discontinued as quickly as possible. For people whove had DP for years on end it could be a good crutch to use medications that both enhance and repress dopamine and serotonin levels but medications or supplements wont cure your deepseated psychological issues and identity problems and i think that is obvious.

Depersonalization is alot of things its not just this one thing this or that its a heap of psychological problems that needs to be treated together with a psychiatrist or a psychologist and usually it is an emotional process where the sufferer learns how to reconnect with him/herself and learns how to deal with day to day life in a more managable way and also to learn how to handle anxious thought and sometimes even panic.

So in short: dont trust that a pill or any supplement that has serotonin or dopaminergic surpressing or enhancing effects will ultimately be the sollution to your psychological issues.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*Depersonalization is a defense mechanism. Stop looking for miracle cures and just wait it out..*

Not all DP is a defense mechanism ... one size does not fit all

*but medications or supplements wont cure your deepseated psychological issues and identity problems ... dont trust that a pill or any supplement that has serotonin or dopaminergic surpressing or enhancing effects will ultimately be the sollution to your psychological issues.*

Agree. Serotonin meds in particular work to 'blunt' emotions (depersonalize). Heavy sedative type meds can also 'blunt'. These can delay reaching into repressed issues.

*could DOPAMINE DEFIECENY be our problem ?*

Yup, for some it is. Look on http://hppdonline.com/ and you will see some benefiting from Sinemet. Some require additional meds such as Klonopin.

One fellow on Klonopin and Keppra started taking Sinemet and both DP and DR resolved in less than an hour, however he still needs to take the med to benefit (or at least doesn't want to try discontinuing). Said in 30 minutes he started crying since he could feel for the first time in 5 years.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Mostly Dissociative and Psychotic disorders are related to dopamine.

Some are less dopamine,others are excessive dopamine.

I Think we've got a very low dopamine level.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Victor Ouriques said:


> Mostly Dissociative and Psychotic disorders are related to dopamine.
> 
> Some are less dopamine,others are excessive dopamine.
> 
> I Think we've got a very low dopamine level.


I can agree with the last statement, but if that's the only problem, a hit of crack, sniff of cocaine would release 3000% of our 'current' dopamine levels thus fixing DP temporarily ? I have my doubts about that.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

TheStarter said:


> I can agree with the last statement, but if that's the only problem, a hit of crack, sniff of cocaine would release 3000% of our 'current' dopamine levels thus fixing DP temporarily ? I have my doubts about that.


I don' think it would work because it would also level our adrenaline levels so high,and I'm pretty sure I would panick.

But,DR/DP can be an excessive dopamine too.


----------



## Palestiniiian (Jun 5, 2012)

Visual said:


> *Depersonalization is a defense mechanism. Stop looking for miracle cures and just wait it out..*
> 
> Not all DP is a defense mechanism ... one size does not fit all
> 
> ...


do u have link for this guy's topic who took simenet and got DP resolved ?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Palestiniiian said:


> do u have link for this guy's topic who took simenet and got DP resolved ?


Look at posts by Merkan in http://hppdonline.com/

Only a few have tried Sinemet. Less than half get positive response. A couple got a little anxious. Others said it was like drinking water ... nothing. Some get a slight help but when taking a COMT inhibitor with Sinemet got a lot of help [a drug trial].

Note: that site is about HPPD. DP and DR are common sub-symptoms of HPPD, hence the relation to this forum (especially since many here got DP and/or DR from recreational drug experiences).

Dopamine is somewhat stimulating.

Metabolically: L-Tyrosine --> levodopa --> dopamine --> norepinephrine --> epinephrine (adrenaline)

Like many neurotransmitters, dopamine is used all over the brain. It is well known for its role in the 'reward' system and motor (movement) control. It is clearly involved in perceptions. Generally dopaminergic neuronal circuits are regulatory in nature (like a volume control). So in addition to system function problems related to dopamine, if you have low dopamine then 'regulations' get stuck for lack of fuel. For example, the Amygdala (fight/fright/flight center) uses dopamine. Too much dopamine can increase anxiety. But too little can get you stuck in anxiety.

Lots of fun weird stuff in the brain. Here is an extensive list of dopamine meds for bedtime reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dopaminergic_drugs

As for cocaine, it is a DAT inhibitor ... _"Biologically, cocaine acts as a serotonin-norepinephrine-dopamine reuptake inhibitor, also known as a triple reuptake inhibitor (TRI)."_ So lots goes on beside dopamine (strong stuff).

The idea of using recreational drugs to 'cure' DP/DR has been proposed here. Some claim success. Ayahuasca being one mentioned (a MAO inhibitor among other things) ... again raising levels of several neurotransmitters.

Too bad we just can't blow our brains back together as easily as we can blow them apart.


----------

